# SCGrassman's Garage Organization & Reno



## SCGrassMan (Dec 17, 2017)

So here's the before















As you can see, it needed/needs some help.


----------



## SCGrassMan (Dec 17, 2017)

Got the walls and ceiling painted today, and the floor epoxied. They're going to come back in a few days and do the vertical part.


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

Looking nice!


----------



## SCGrassMan (Dec 17, 2017)

Ware said:


> Looking nice!


Thanks! Now I have to clean and organize everything when I put it back in so I can enjoy it.


----------



## SCGrassMan (Dec 17, 2017)

So they had to scuff sand, and do a second coat with more traction sand because they sprinkled it on top the first time instead of mixing it in. They had also neglected to do the vertical part of the concrete.

Owner made it clear he would not charge me any extra, which was awesome. He bought two gallons of epoxy and has an extra, so he's going to re-do my back patio for $300, which is a steal. It's like $125 a gallon so he's happy he doesn't get stuck with the extra gallon (it's tinted so it's non returnable). I'm happy because now the back patio will match and we will get rid of the pattern that's there, which the wife and I both hate, but thought the other loved 😂

Anyhow, great quality workmanship, and even better customer service. New finish is shinier, and also less slippery at the same time.


----------



## PGrenauer (Dec 14, 2020)

Awesome!


----------



## GoDawgs (Jun 18, 2020)

Very nice transition!


----------



## SCGrassMan (Dec 17, 2017)

GoDawgs said:


> Very nice transition!


Thanks man! Can't wait to order the org system etc and get things in shape so it's a source of pride instead of embarrassment.


----------



## SCGrassMan (Dec 17, 2017)

So I got the front porch done in matching color concrete stain vs epoxy (that's what the painters prefer for outdoor spaces) and got the back porch done in the same epoxy as the garage floor. I had done a Polyaspartic coating over a tile stencil that me and the wife both hated, and neither of us told the other. He had an extra gallon of epoxy, and so I asked how much to add that in, $300! Well worth it.


----------



## Midsoutherner (Aug 25, 2020)

Your project looks great! I am looking into something like the Fast Track system and some shelves for my garage to get started. I have too much stuff on the floors. How are the upper storage racks working for you? I love that use of space!


----------



## SCGrassMan (Dec 17, 2017)

Midsoutherner said:


> Your project looks great! I am looking into something like the Fast Track system and some shelves for my garage to get started. I have too much stuff on the floors. How are the upper storage racks working for you? I love that use of space!


Those were there when I moved in. It's where stuff like Christmas decorations etc go.

And thanks! I'm super excited because I'm an absolute slob, and it is giving me the motivation to remedy that. At least in the garage 😂


----------



## SCGrassMan (Dec 17, 2017)

https://shopnewage.com/collections/garage-cabinetry/products/bold-series-9-piece-cabinet-set-50406?variant=31604679966786

Just ordered this sucker


----------



## Midsoutherner (Aug 25, 2020)

I have to be honest. I'm a bit jealous of that cabinet and workbench! I really want something like that at some point in my garage but I don't know if I'll ever be able to convince wife it's a good idea.


----------



## SCGrassMan (Dec 17, 2017)

Midsoutherner said:


> I have to be honest. I'm a bit jealous of that cabinet and workbench! I really want something like that at some point in my garage but I don't know if I'll ever be able to convince wife it's a good idea.


I love to spend money. I was hesitating and the wife was like "buy what you need! Just use it and put things away when you're done. This is a need."


----------



## SCGrassMan (Dec 17, 2017)

Today's project… trying to get up the motivation to go get more angle bracket for this :-/


----------



## SCGrassMan (Dec 17, 2017)

Made a blood sacrifice on some of this nice angle steel so now it HAS to work!


----------



## SCGrassMan (Dec 17, 2017)

Finished up the functional part of the install around 12:45 AM last night. Fortunately, my garage was prewired for an opener, so that made it pretty easy - just stripped wires and beeped them out with the meter to find which ones went where.

Took me a good solid 5 minutes to figure out why the door wasn't going up and down, and it isn't mentioned in the manual, so in case somebody goes looking, the carriage thing with the release rope has to latch into the turnbuckle on the belt.

Adjusting the max and min height was easy, and setting up the wifi app was pretty easy too.

I also removed the locking bar from the handle, but I'd love to just lock the handle in place so it doesn't turn, if anybody has any tips!


----------



## SOLARSUPLEX (Aug 4, 2020)

This is giving me some major motivation to tackle my garage. I've hated the shitty finishing the builder did and the past 2 owners have done nothing but let it fall look worse. I like the epoxy but would have a hard time with the off color front porch compared to the walk way / drive.


----------



## SCGrassMan (Dec 17, 2017)

SOLARSUPLEX said:


> This is giving me some major motivation to tackle my garage. I've hated the s--- finishing the builder did and the past 2 owners have done nothing but let it fall look worse. I like the epoxy but would have a hard time with the off color front porch compared to the walk way / drive.


I would like to do the rest of the sidewalk and driveway in a lighter color grey, the outdoor parts are actually concrete stain and not epoxy. But I doubt the HOA or the wife would approve. I had so many stains and whatnot on the front porch. I really like the contrasting color because it looks like I did it on purpose, as opposed to trying to kinda sorta match the color of concrete.

But to each their own!

The epoxy was probably $300 or so of materials, had I done it myself, but it just wasnt worth it to me to do it myself, having done another epoxy project and hated it.


----------



## SOLARSUPLEX (Aug 4, 2020)

SCGrassMan said:


> SOLARSUPLEX said:
> 
> 
> > This is giving me some major motivation to tackle my garage. I've hated the s--- finishing the builder did and the past 2 owners have done nothing but let it fall look worse. I like the epoxy but would have a hard time with the off color front porch compared to the walk way / drive.
> ...


That's incredibly affordable and seemingly a few days worth of work.. I think the garage came out fabulous. You'll be happy with it for years to come compared to the previous concrete floor. With the grit that was put ontop for traction when wet, have you found it annoying at all to sweep?


----------



## SCGrassMan (Dec 17, 2017)

Well I haven't swept it yet… but when I do I plan to use a blower. I don't think there's enough grit for it to be a problem though.

They knocked out the floor in a day with 3 guys, but had to do a second coat because the grit didn't sink in enough on the first coat.


----------

